# Traveler in East Ky?



## stefanib123 (Nov 6, 2014)

My friend sent me this photo yesterday. It was taken at the Walmart in Pikeville Ky. Pikeville is a very out of the way small town that doesn't get many travelers. She sent me the photos, thought I might know them. (Yeah, I know every traveler, right?okkkkkkkkk) 

Anyway, what time I am still here (til summer 2015) I would be happy to offer a couch or rides to anyone coming thru here. Or any other help you might need that I can help with. I hadn't posted it here before because no one ever comes to this town.

If anyone knows this kid, and knows if they are still around this area, tell them to holler at me if they need a ride or any other help.

BTW, the sign says "traveler, too ugly to prostitute, too honest to steal". When she posted it on facebook, everyone loved it, said they would have gave him money just for the creativity ! LOL...those signs WORK my friends!


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2014)

Hah, pretty cool. Sometimes those out of the way areas are really good for flyin, people aren't descencitised to it and still have a heart.


----------



## stefanib123 (Nov 6, 2014)

You will see someone spangjng, or busking, maybe once a month or every couple if months. My cousin sets up a roadblock every so often, too. Lol. You know like schools or charities will do? Well, out here in the country, just about anybody can do it. The cops MIGHT show up, but he's usually gone before that happens. They usually just tell him to quit it, anyway.


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 6, 2014)

Haha wow thats ballsy haha iblikebit ive heard of pikes ville in eastern ky right? Maby and hour away from louisville ky were i live for now


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 6, 2014)

Thats weird my name is steffan haha good to meet you fellow kin


----------



## stefanib123 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's about 3 or 4 hours from Louisville. My son lives in Lexington. 

I'm surprised you''ve even heard of it, though. Nice to meet ya, too , neighbor! 

There's actually a CSX yard here, and in the next town over Williamson, W.V. Back in the day, my sister and I would skip school, and ride the coal trains to Williamson to see boys, lol. 13-14 years old, dumber than shit.


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 7, 2014)

Haha thats great yeah ivr been over to the daniel boone forest and i think one of my friends is from down there i want to do a bike tour toward there one of these days ha but its up for grabs


----------



## Kal (Nov 8, 2014)

I was in Pikeville about 4 to 5 years ago. People were friendly and helpful.


----------



## stefanib123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'm right on a major bike route. It's GREAT for bikes. Lots of beautiful mountains.


----------



## stefanib123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Most people here are, Kal. Just not the local city police. The State police and sheriff's are alright, but the city cops are dicks.


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice im inticed thanks for talkin


----------



## Jacoby (Nov 14, 2014)

Holy shit. I grew up in Prestonsburg. So random seeing someone from Pikeville on here.


----------



## skipthistown6661 (Dec 10, 2014)

stefanib123 said:


> My friend sent me this photo yesterday. It was taken at the Walmart in Pikeville Ky. Pikeville is a very out of the way small town that doesn't get many travelers. She sent me the photos, thought I might know them. (Yeah, I know every traveler, right?okkkkkkkkk)
> 
> Anyway, what time I am still here (til summer 2015) I would be happy to offer a couch or rides to anyone coming thru here. Or any other help you might need that I can help with. I hadn't posted it here before because no one ever comes to this town.
> 
> ...



I was just in the paintsville martin county area last month.


----------



## stefanib123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jacoby said:


> Holy shit. I grew up in Prestonsburg. So random seeing someone from Pikeville on here.


Well, holler at me if you come round this way. 

I feel ya! No one has EVER heard of these towns, LOL


----------

